

Who should I follow on Twitter? - zackargyle

Hey guys,<p>I want to start using Twitter as a means of finding good web software content. I&#x27;m a big javascripter. Love reading about interesting new frameworks&#x2F;libraries&#x2F;tools, opinions on why things are sucky&#x2F;awesome, or general how to become a better engineer style articles. I mostly use HackerNews and Flipboard for finding content. An example of someone on Twitter that is posting relevant material is David Walsh. Love the stuff he tweets.<p>So, my question is: who are some great Twitter users for filling my feed with interesting web content?
======
lollipop25
Here's the twist: The big names in JS that are on Twitter almost never tweet
about JS. They usually rant, like normal people.

Here's some names:

\- Douglas Crockford (grandfather/Chuck Norris of JS)

\- Nicholas Zakas (Scalability and maintainability)

\- Addy Osmani (Modularity, Material Design)

\- Paul Lewis (Performance)

\- Paul Irish (Chrome, HTML5, performance)

\- John Resig (jQuery)

\- Pete Hunt (React)

\- David Nolen (ClojureScript)

\- Christian Heilman (Firefox)

If you're into frameworks, I suggest you follow framework accounts. If you're
into vanilla JS, then you're better off following the DevTools and alpha build
accounts (Canary, Aurora, Beta) since they usually tweet about new APIs and
tools.

